# Choir singing



## Lord mason (Dec 22, 2018)

What kind of event would you a group of singers sing a certain part of the song then you would have the main lead singer sing solo?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Looks like you left out a verb somewhere. The answer to the question I believe posed here is "any" event. Lots of choral pieces start out with the full choir and have solos or solo work later and just about all classical choral compositions including many partsongs do so.

Notable exceptions (no solo work) include Handel's oratorio Israel In Egypt though it does have a duet, I believe.


----------



## Lord mason (Dec 22, 2018)

larold said:


> Looks like you left out a verb somewhere. The answer to the question I believe posed here is "any" event. Lots of choral pieces start out with the full choir and have solos or solo work later and just about all classical choral compositions including many partsongs do so.
> 
> Notable exceptions (no solo work) include Handel's oratorio Israel In Egypt though it does have a duet, I believe.


Well to be honest with you the choirs (especially the church ones) 
It's done in sets of groups made up of bass, tenor, alt and sop and they all sing together 
But no solo singers!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Some church or sacred songs have solo parts. A couple popular ones this season are "I Saw A Star" which has brief solos for soprano and tenor and the Danish hymn "A Child Is Born In Bethlehem" with a part that can be sung by any treble. I have sung both this time of year.


----------



## Lord mason (Dec 22, 2018)

Do you know if there is any group sing with opera?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)




----------

